# NUBIAN DOE INJURED LEG



## GOATBOOTS (May 23, 2011)

One of my does somehow got her hind leg caught in our field fence Friday night.  The fence was wrapped tightly around her "ankle" and she was hanging by it.  We cut her out, but after 3 days her foot is still swollen pretty bad (about 2x normal size).  She was in shock Friday night but we got her through it.  I covered her up and slept in the barn with her.  Unfortunately I can probably afford an exam but I will not be able to afford any drastic treatment.  The vet told me the exam is 50 and x-rays are 50 per view plus the cost of treatment.  My major concern was how long the circulation was cut off.  That seems ok now since her foot is not cold and I was able to get a good look at her frog.  Now my concern is will a break heal on its own?  should I try to splint it?  If so any suggestions on how to splint a goat foot.  She is walking on it with a slight limp, but is taking it easy on it.  Plus any suggestions on how to prevent this in the future.  She is one of those goats who is very curious about everything.  I have no idea what she was doing to get her foot caught.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 23, 2011)

The fact that she is walking on it, seems like a good sign, A goat can very easily walk on three legs, and she wouldn't put it down at all if she didn't want to. 

I don't think I would splint it with all the swelling. That is a tough one.  
Did the wire cut through the skin?  I would be more worried about sever infection setting in from broken skin.


----------



## GOATBOOTS (May 23, 2011)

It didn't break the skin at all.  It is just bruised pretty bad.  She let me push the hair back so I could get a good look at the skin around it.  She is putting almost full weight on it.  It just looks as though there is no movement in the joint.  When she puts it down it is straight down as opposed to bending a little.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 23, 2011)

It sounds to me like she is doing okay on it, but keep in mind, I am not looking at it, nor am I a vet.  We have had 3 or 4 broken legs on the farm. and they don't put the foot down at all.  I wouldn't expect the swelling to get worse at this point, If it does I would be worried about it and consider a vet appointment.  I would limit her climbing and rough playing with other animals for a few days.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 23, 2011)

I would cold hose it at least twice a day for as long as she'll let you (ideally 20 minutes).  I'm not sure if I'd give banamine for pain, since it may make her injure it further. The cold hosing will really help with swelling though.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 23, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I would cold hose it at least twice a day for as long as she'll let you (ideally 20 minutes).  I'm not sure if I'd give banamine for pain, since it may make her injure it further. The cold hosing will really help with swelling though.


That's a good idea.


----------



## GOATBOOTS (May 24, 2011)

Thanks to all who responded.  The cold hose seems to be working wonders.  Today there is almost no swelling.  She is barely walking with a limp.  She isn't running and jumping around mind you, but she seems like she is in a lot less pain today.  The joint is still very stiff.  She is still putting it down straight as opposed to it flexing back a little when she walks, but today she was even food greedy again.  I was so worried she would be lame or would loose that leg.  Her personality is coming back already.  It never ceases to amaze me how resilliant animals are.  If it were me I would probably be still laying in bed whining about it.  Thanks again or the great ideas and well wishes.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 24, 2011)

We found one of ours hanging in a fork of a branch by one front leg, badly swollen and broke clear through the bone between the knee and hoof.  She made a full recovery, 3 or 4 months, but didn't even have a limp afterwards. It is amazing how tough they are as long as the parasites don't get them. 

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 24, 2011)

That's great news!


----------



## PattySh (May 24, 2011)

Glad to hear your little goat is doing so well.


----------

